# Dickerson



## spartanfan2003

Looks like he'll be out for the rest of the year. :no:


----------



## Vintage

What happened?




Good thing the Grizzlies acquired Mike Miller. Now you'll see a Mike Miller/Shane Battier tandem, which is better than a Gordan Giricek/Shane Battier tandem.


----------



## Potatoe

Where did you get this information?


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> Where did you get this information?


Radio.


----------



## Potatoe

What type of injury is it?


----------



## GNG

*Ab Strain*

Left in the 2nd quarter last night.

Being out for the season? With Mike D, I'm hardly surprised...

HEY, maybe he'll play NINE games next year.


----------



## Potatoe

How does an "ab strain" keep you out for 30 games? Are you guys sure it isn't his groin again?


----------



## Potatoe

OK Lidstrom,,,

I have scouted the net and I have not found anything stating that Mike D is done for the year. All of the injury reports have him listed as day to day, and there is no written statement about his injury anywhere.

I have also check other Grizz boards and the general consensus seems to be that he will be back in a few games and the injury is mild.

How sure are you that the radio report your heard was legit?


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> OK Lidstrom,,,
> 
> I have scouted the net and I have not found anything stating that Mike D is done for the year. All of the injury reports have him listed as day to day, and there is no written statement about his injury anywhere.
> 
> I have also check other Grizz boards and the general consensus seems to be that he will be back in a few games and the injury is mild.
> 
> How sure are you that the radio report your heard was legit?


Sorry, these radio shows are pretty bad down here.

Sorry.


----------



## Potatoe

OK I have it,,,,,

Dickerson is NOT, I repeat NOT, out for the season,,,,,

He should be back by the end of the week (smile)....


http://www.gomemphis.com/mca/grizzlies/article/0,1426,MCA_475_1766169,00.html


----------



## bdachakeya

He's not out for the entire season, and he should be back by the end of the week..........

How many times have we heard those same words. What do you think will happen next; maybe, he'll probably have a freak injury while lacing his sneakers in the locker room. Hopefully, after that freak injury happens, he'll be able to return for training camp in tip-top condition again to convince management that he's ready to give them their 5 games next year. Good Luck Mike D, we're looking forward to seeing your performances in next season's preseason games.


----------



## Potatoe

Yea I don't really get the whole Mike Dickerson thing. It just seems like his body is falling apart, despite the fact that he is a fitness and conditioning nut.

Just don't get it.


----------



## Potatoe

Just heard a rumor that Mike Dickerson will be back in the next couple of days.

Eric Hasseltine (from AM 560) in has apparently reported that Mike-D is almost ready to go.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> Eric Hasseltine (from AM 560) in has apparently reported that Mike-D is almost ready to go.


Haha, Hasletine is a twerp. I had to sit infront of him, Chris Vernan, Jeff Weinberg, and Dave Green during one game. They didn't watch the game. They just argued the whole time about whom is better, Yao or Shaq. I just wanted to turn around and slap them. Hasletine is about 5 foot nothing with no forehead or eyebrows. Weinberg is a smelly, fat ******* with long gray hair in a pony tail. Vernan looks 12, sounds 14, and acts like he is 2. He is probably only 18 or 19. Green is just an idiot, as well as the rest. Sorry, this is off topic, but I think that the quality of radio talk shows in Memphis is very poor.


----------



## bdachakeya

I'd like to add to the off the topic subject. Hasseltine is nothing but a kisser upper that agrees with everything someone else has to say. Weinberger is nothing but a cockeyed ******* who thinks he knows everything. The guy ain't nothing but trailerpark, who probably haven't played a sport at no time in his life. And he just gets on your nerves because he thinks the SEC is king of the world in everything; what a homer. And Chris, what a joke for sports radio talk. He blends in well with the rest of the crew, they all suck.


----------

